# FIRST AUTOMATED HACK FOR THE iTOUCH



## TripleX

The first fully automated hack for the iTouch has been released! Unbelievably it was done by a thirteen year old! 
I am installing it now.iJailBreak: First automated iPod Touch jailbreak for Mac - TECH.BLORGE.com


----------



## smellybook

*Works great, took less than 10 mins,*

Getting Maps & Mail installed is not so easy,,,,,

Loving the etch a sketch thing, when you shake it the drawing disappears. Awesome! Loving my ipod touch now.


----------



## Cliffy

smellybook said:


> Getting Maps & Mail installed is not so easy,,,,,
> 
> Loving the etch a sketch thing, when you shake it the drawing disappears. Awesome! Loving my ipod touch now.


You aren't kidding about getting mail to work. All my mail does is open and close  

Maps works nice at least.


----------



## smellybook

*I just got mail and notes working, it's worth it,,,,*

PM me if you need help installing.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

Hiya Smell, could you post a pic of your Touch in all its glory when you have a chance? How is the screen BTW? Any issues? Which week? Thanks!


----------



## smellybook

*Sure here it is,*

It's a week 28 or 29; no screen problems at all. Serial# starts with 29 and has Macy Gray on the box.

I can't say enough about it, even my mom was using it and wants one for herself.

Bluetooth & an external speaker would have been nice however.


----------



## i stole this name

Incredible!

I didn't want an iPhone mainly because of the pitiful memory and price (550 now for an unlocked one here, bastids.)

the iTouch is so much sweeter now. Shame there's no loudspeaker though =( wait, you couldn't loudspeaker songs on the iPhone either could you.


----------



## Cliffy

I finally got mail working, I guess I should have checked the wiki for updates  

Now to start installing the other goodies.


----------



## smellybook

*I just discovered there is an external speaker,*

When you go into clock from the menu there is an alarm clock, if you set it it rings on the external speaker. It's not very loud but would be sufficient for playing you tube videos. 

If only there was a hack to route the sound to the external speaker?


----------



## i stole this name

smellybook said:


> When you go into clock from the menu there is an alarm clock, if you set it it rings on the external speaker. It's not very loud but would be sufficient for playing you tube videos.
> 
> If only there was a hack to route the sound to the external speaker?


Is that even an external speaker or just piezo transducer?


----------



## smellybook

*I've never heard that term, yes*

I think you're right. It's hardly audible; that would definitely not wake me up in the morning...

Here's hoping for a case with a small built-in speaker.


----------



## TripleX

Here are a couple of pics of my fully hacked iTouch. It is truly an awesome gadget now.


----------



## wonderings

TripleX said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my fully hacked iTouch. It is truly an awesome gadget now.


I have mine hacked as well, but I cant seem to find out how to add new apps, like the iPhone apps. Do you have a link or care to give a step by step install guide?


----------



## milhaus

i stole this name said:


> Shame there's no loudspeaker though =( wait, you couldn't loudspeaker songs on the iPhone either could you.


What are you on about? Sure you can . . .


----------



## smellybook

*Here's what I used as a guide along with the video tutorial on youtube*



wonderings said:


> I have mine hacked as well, but I cant seem to find out how to add new apps, like the iPhone apps. Do you have a link or care to give a step by step install guide?




Next -> iPhone Apps - Hackint0sh

And the Video:

YouTube - How to get the Iphone Apps onto your Ipod Touch!! Part 1


----------



## mikeinmontreal

Thanks for the pics. I was really anxious for the Touch to be hacked to go and buy one. But this morning, my buddy came in to work from a Dallas Cowboys football weekend and plunked down a 4GB iPhone on my desk. For $325, I cannot pass it up. As much as I wanted the Touch and couldn't care less about the phone aspect, I am holding on to the iPhone. The 4GBs have perfect screens, the external speaker, the camera and come with the USB power adapter and the universal dock, which I can now use with my new Nano to watch vids on a TV. Regardless, we all have products we can now enjoy. Cheers!


----------



## Noodleboy

Hey there, i stole this name,

Just to let you know, my brother has an iPhone and it can play music through the built-in speakers.

Noodleboy.


----------



## i stole this name

Noodleboy said:


> Hey there, i stole this name,
> 
> Just to let you know, my brother has an iPhone and it can play music through the built-in speakers.
> 
> Noodleboy.


Did not know that, thanks!


----------



## TrevX

So how easy is it to go back to the original iPod Touch setup? I'd like to do this hack on my touch but I am weary about bricking it or not being able to go back to the original setup when Apple releases a new update.

Trev


----------



## wonderings

its very easy. I have bricked my iPod touch about 6 times trying to get the hack to work. I have always been able to restore through iTunes or the hard reset on the iPod. I have been following the development on a iPod touch forum and have not heard of one person totally bricking an iPod Touch so its completely useless.


----------



## Guest

TrevX said:


> So how easy is it to go back to the original iPod Touch setup? I'd like to do this hack on my touch but I am weary about bricking it or not being able to go back to the original setup when Apple releases a new update.
> 
> Trev


I think this hack is a lot "safer" than what is required to unlock the iPhone ... in essance this hack is mostly just gaining access to the filesystem. The iPhone hacks are much more intrusive than what this one seems to be. Just finished reading a whole lot of info on this ... and I think tomorrow I'm off to find me one of these toys 

That said are they readily available? Anyone know a downtown'ish Toronto store that has them in stock?


----------



## thegreenapple

the CD rom store on the danforth has them 
8 and 16 GB the last time i was there 4 days ago


----------



## MacNewb

So does this work with a PPC Mac yet?


----------



## TrevX

Well I did it! I hacked my touch last night and it worked great! I now have two screen fulls of third party apps and this thing is just completely blowing me away! I didn't run into any problems whatsoever and everything just works.

Awesome!

Trev


----------



## smellybook

*Hey TrevX, what are your favorite apps?*



TrevX said:


> Well I did it! I hacked my touch last night and it worked great! I now have two screen fulls of third party apps and this thing is just completely blowing me away! I didn't run into any problems whatsoever and everything just works.
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Trev


What did you install so far?


----------



## TrevX

smellybook said:


> What did you install so far?


I have all the iPhone apps (Mail, the editable iCal, Notes, Maps, Stocks and Weather). In addition to those I also have Colloquy (irc client), Apollo (IM client, similar to Adium in that it supports all services simultaneously), Tetromino (tetris), VNsea (VNC client), Term-vt100 (for access to the Terminal), Sketches (etch-a-sketch type app, pretty cool) and an NES emulator. This is only a small sample of the ones available and I am pretty excited about the possibilities this enables.

Trev


----------



## smellybook

*Awesome, I forgot about Apollo & Colloquy, Sketches blows me away!*



TrevX said:


> I have all the iPhone apps (Mail, the editable iCal, Notes, Maps, Stocks and Weather). In addition to those I also have Colloquy (irc client), Apollo (IM client, similar to Adium in that it supports all services simultaneously), Tetromino (tetris), VNsea (VNC client), Term-vt100 (for access to the Terminal), Sketches (etch-a-sketch type app, pretty cool) and an NES emulator. This is only a small sample of the ones available and I am pretty excited about the possibilities this enables.
> 
> Trev



Is it just me or does the Ipod touch sound really good? It sounds better than my Ipod Video did. Or maybe I'm just so impressed with it at this point,,,,


----------



## TrevX

smellybook said:


> Is it just me or does the Ipod touch sound really good? It sounds better than my Ipod Video did. Or maybe I'm just so impressed with it at this point,,,,


It sounds great, both music and videos. There is a reason the iPod is the best selling music player on the market; the fit and finish Apple puts into it.

Trev


----------



## devon_woodward

i was able to hack my touch and have installed a few apps. how do i install the iphone apps? They dont show up in the installer, and my ipod inst showing up in My Computer (using windows) so I am not able to see the applications folder. Anyone have some suggestions? thanks.


----------



## TripleX

devon_woodward said:


> i was able to hack my touch and have installed a few apps. how do i install the iphone apps? They dont show up in the installer, and my ipod inst showing up in My Computer (using windows) so I am not able to see the applications folder. Anyone have some suggestions? thanks.


I would go to this site to access all the required info:
Jailbreak Guide - Touchdev


----------



## smellybook

*Anyone using the PDF viewer?*

I can't find the folder to drop the PDF's in???


----------



## Guest

The latest iJailbreak supports PPC machines as well, or so the info says  I'll let you know in 10 mins or less (hopefully) if it works ok on PPC or not.


----------



## Guest

And the verdict is YES. Worked fine on PPC.


----------



## Heart

mguertin said:


> And the verdict is YES. Worked fine on PPC.


What? What? What? 

I'm gonna download and try too!


----------



## ColBalt

nice!


----------



## Cliffy

smellybook said:


> I can't find the folder to drop the PDF's in???


According to the touchdev wiki, the pdf viewer doesn't work on the touch.


----------



## dgreensp

*Revert?*

I really want to do this with my touch but is there a way to revert to the original state of the iPod touch before hacking it?


----------



## Guest

dgreensp said:


> I really want to do this with my touch but is there a way to revert to the original state of the iPod touch before hacking it?


A restore from iTunes should do the trick.


----------



## dgreensp

mguertin said:


> A restore from iTunes should do the trick.


Has anyone tried this or can confirm this?


----------



## TripleX

I have restored my iTouch successfully on more than one occasion. No problems.


----------



## Feel Devotion

iTouch sounds soo cool, can't wait to get it, though 16 gigs are hard to find, probaly gonna ebay it or something, or hopefully get one before crazy christmas shoppers get them!


----------



## doriansolo

Hey folks. I'm brand new here. I don't have any Apple product yet, but have been looking at the iTouch closely. I really would like to get one, but I play a lot of poker and need the answer to one question.

Is there a poker app, such as maybe a Full Tilt poker client that can be installed on these? I am deciding on either a new laptop or an iTouch. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TheBat

*Any way to change MAC address on iTouch?*

Has anyone done this?

I've seen these instuctions.


----------

